

Pysendfile - A Python Unix tool for sending files. - thetabyte
https://github.com/mrjordangoldstein/pysendfile

======
thetabyte
OP and script author here. You can read a blog post about it at:
<http://jordangoldstein.wordpress.com/2011/08/17/pysendfile/>

